# Bindings to pair with Arbor Coda Camber?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Salomon Defender or Quantum.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Flux SF, Now Pilot, Rome Katana, Flow NX2 or Fuse GT, or Ride Rodeos. Those would be my picks.


----------



## Snowbeard (Mar 6, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Flux SF, Now Pilot, Rome Katana, Flow NX2 or Fuse GT, or Ride Rodeos. Those would be my picks.


Would that be your order of preference? How would you rank the stiffness of those? I definitely want something versatile in the riding styles it will be good for. Katana maybe? I'm not too familiar with any of these. 
Thanks!


----------



## Snowbeard (Mar 6, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Salomon Defender or Quantum.


I'm not familiar with these, but i'll look into them. Thanks!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Flux SF, Now Pilot, Rome Katana, Flow NX2 or Fuse GT, or Ride Rodeos. Those would be my picks.


Why in the world would you put the Rodeos on a Freeride board???


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NX2, Flux SF, Katana, Fuse GT, Rodeo, Pilot. Thats my order, but the Pilot and Fuse GT arent really that far off from each other. 



Mystery2many said:


> Why in the world would you put the Rodeos on a Freeride board???


1: The Coda is not a freeride board
2: I'm assuming you think the Rodeo is soft
3: The Rodeo is only a hair softer in the highbacks upper portion and ankle strap when compared to the Capo
4: Owning Rideo LTDs and having ridden the Coda, they'd match pretty well.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Why in the world would you put the Rodeos on a Freeride board???


Coda is definitely not a freeride board.

I would personally rather put Capos, but Rodeos are pretty responsive. The highback is relatively soft, but the baseplate is super responsive.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've owned the blue Rodeos and its basically like riding without a highback. The ladders stripped out and the toe mess came apart. Also everywhere describes the Coda Camber as a freeride focused board. Putting the rodeos on it just seems ridiculous.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mystery2many said:


> I've owned the blue Rodeos and its basically like riding without a highback. The ladders stripped out and the toe mess came apart. Also everywhere describes the Coda Camber as a freeride focused board. Putting the rodeos on it just seems ridiculous.


I haven't had any issues with my Rodeos. And people can describe the Coda Camber as a freeride deck all they want, I've ridden it, it isn't.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I've ridden my Capos for 3 seasons already. Toe cap is intact, none of the ladders have stripped. The only thing i've changed is I bought Burton mounting bolts because they have a nylon strip, which keeps the bolts from coming loose. 

Arbor Coda is really not a freeride board. At all.

Salomon Mans board, Arbor steepwater, Ride Highlife, Rossi XV, Pick your Line etc etc. those are freeride boards.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a rivet/weld pop on a pair of Rodeos, sworn off metal/aluminium frames since. The support was there, but I wasn't a fan of the high back either.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I had a rivet/weld pop on a pair of Rodeos, sworn off metal/aluminium frames since. The support was there, but I wasn't a fan of the high back either.


I prefer unibody, but the ride baseplate is pretty awesome. TONS of response and the footbed is super cush and comfy. Yeah the rodeos are freestyle bindings. I guess Capo too, but they have lots more response if you need it too... I'd totally buy Capos again.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

Any opinion on throwing 2016 Union Atlas on this board?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Piston Honda said:


> Any opinion on throwing 2016 Union Atlas on this board?


The union guys would be stoked!


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Snowbeard said:


> I'm not familiar with these, but i'll look into them. Thanks!





Mystery2many said:


> Salomon Defender or Quantum.


old-ish thread but I'll throw in 2 cents on the Defenders. Comfy as heck, light and very responsive. Two niggles: the forward lean and high back angle adjustment are one in the same on these, so it lacks flexibility. And this bugs me a bit more, because of the Kevlar wire Shadow Fit, boots (in my case Ride Lassos), tend to get _stuck _in the heel loop which make entry and exit a bit more of a challenge than the average binding. Maybe if you pair with Salomon boots one won't have this issue, don't know.


----------

